# Newby



## Mobilvetta (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, My hobby has mostly been with boats, we had a boat in Largs marina for several years and also on Windermere before that for close on 20 years, we had many happy stays on them, toured a lot of the West coast of Scotland and Ireland in the last one, but unfortunately we decided to give that hobby up as it was getting ridiculously expensive what with marina charges and fuel and maintenance costs.

So In August we decided to have a look at some motorhomes, had a look at several before we decided to buy a Mobilvetta as the interior was very similar to our last boat and it had the layout that worked best for us, we are looking forward to touring on land as opposed to sea now, my wife was never keen on the sea if the truth be known. 

We went for a few days up to Ulverston and stayed on farm site to get used to it, we throughly enjoyed ourselves even though the weather was bad, we then went to Windermere and stayed for the night on Glebe Rd, our plans are to have a few short breaks before November, but I am still working and it is our busy season in Blackpool, so will only get a few days at a time away.

Unfortunately in November and December we have booked a stay in Spain and paid for it, as I would have loved to have set off to Europe with the new toy, this now will have to wait until January when we hope to cross the channel for a few months and tour France Spain and Portugal.

I still want to get a couple of things fitted to it, one being that I would like a camera and monitor fitted so I can keep an eye on anything I'm towing, it came with a reverse camera, but this does not stay on once you come out of reverse and you don't have the option to keep it switched on full time. I also want to get a 125cc scooter that will go in the garage, so will need some sort of rack to store it.  Pondering whether we should go to the expense of having a automatic satellite system fitted, we had one on the boat which worked well. 

Loving this forum as it helps new people like ourselves to this hobby and believe me I have a lot to learn, one of the things I have noticed is that you get a lot of things rattling as you are driving along, going to try and sort some of them out, its either that or I am going to have to wear my noise cancelling headphones.

We have joined the caravan club so far, as I'm sure our two grandchildren will prefer to stay on a caravan site as opposed to wild camping that I am looking forward too. Anyhow I would like to say hello to you all and I hope I have given you an insight to ourselves.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Asterix (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard,before you rush out and start attaching bike racks and motorbikes to your new toy,make sure you put it over a weighbridge,I've just brought a bike rack but the people making them have now stopped because of weight issues with modern motorhomes,I got the very last one they made. It's very easy to go overweight once you get all your gear in,fill tanks etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome from just down the road in Penwortham     :wave:


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome along from another Lancashire lad. We are all different but our last two vans had a dish, current we didn’t bother. Things are changing quickly and we now load everything to an iPad and then connect through the TV to watch it, or use ioad if in bed. We find a good gb mobile deal and lots of WiFi on offer is so many places is the way for us.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks all for your friendly welcome and for the tips so far, I intend getting the motorhome weighed, the dealer has had it uprated to 3650kg for free from 3500kg and said it's just a paper exercise to raise again to 3850kg, the scooter we fancy is 130kg, so may need to get SV tech to raise the weight limit for us, I'm only 56 so a few years off being 70 when I understand that you need a medical to drive anything over 3500kg.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and a great introduction.

I'm a fellow boater, although inland. I expect you experienced various rattles on the boat as well, as you will know, good stowage is the key - same in the motorhome.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi to both of you,
You sound like the sort of folk that are going to enjoy membership of this forum.
Don’t forget to check out Motorhomer.com using the same email address as you use for this one.
Looking forward to meeting up next month.
Best regards, Rog.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome from n/ireland and health to enjoy new van,tip ditch the tv and get in tune with real life.:wave:


----------

